# Please Read Prior To Posting Videos



## pjk (Oct 25, 2013)

Welcome to the Speedsolving.com Video Gallery.

This forum is dedicated to simply sharing any type of puzzle or puzzle related videos. This will be a nice place to discuss, watch, and share your own and your favorite puzzle videos. A couple of rules that we would appreciate you follow:
*1)* When you post videos, please make the title as descriptive as possible. Please don't just say "Puzzle Video"; instead, be descriptive, such as: "Patrick Kelly 14.91 second - 3x3 Speedsolve".
*2)* When you post the link to a video, it will automatically embed it in the forum so it can be watched while browsing the thread.
*3)* Please place a maximum of 3 videos per post. For example, if you have 6 videos, you can either create 6 new threads with descriptive titles, or create 3 threads describing two videos in the title each. The reason behind this is so you don't have 20 videos loading on a single page at a time, and it will allow force you to separate videos to give better descriptions.

Lastly, please keep everything appropriate. If something is questionable, please PM me or one of the moderators prior to posting. I think that should be it for now.

Have fun watching


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 25, 2013)

On the mobile client, YouTube and Vimeo just result in a blank white space - no video and no link.

The YouTube HD example above gives a "something went wrong" and the Viddler a 404 error.


----------



## pjk (Jan 11, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> On the mobile client, YouTube and Vimeo just result in a blank white space - no video and no link.
> 
> The YouTube HD example above gives a "something went wrong" and the Viddler a 404 error.


I know this is an old reply. If you're still experiencing any video issues now on mobile or desktop, please let me know.


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Mar 22, 2018)

Can you post State Record solves?


----------



## Brest (Mar 23, 2018)

Nicky Steingraber said:


> Can you post State Record solves?


non-WCA records belong in Puzzle Solving Videos


----------



## pjk (Sep 18, 2018)

I've just added the [NR] prefix which wasn't there before. This way if a national record is broken, you can use the [NR] prefix and specific the country in the title.


----------

